# Found a new FreeBSD website for ports



## sidetone (Dec 2, 2020)

Freebsd software
					

Freebsd software all the ports you need to run a smooth install




					www.freebsdsoftware.org
				




I'm trying to see how this has a different basic function than FreshPorts.


----------



## tingo (Dec 2, 2020)

Let's see:
- no explanation or text describing who is behind it
- no links to such descriptions
- FreeBSD spelled as "Freebsd" at least one place

Of course, it could just be a user / fan of FreeBSD who has set it up.

But then - the only non-FreeBSD related link on the site is for a site called "Tiltshots", which is a domain for sale, apparently.
I guess this is just another squatter, trying to benefit from FreeBSD popularity, without being involved at all. Sad.


----------



## fel1x (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow. It's more organised than port list on FreeBSD website. It will be very useful when I run FreeBSD on VMware and check the ports on my host system(macOS).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2020)

Doesn't seem to get updated very often. It looks like this was generated about two years ago and never updated. Ports tree they used is now very outdated (lots of new ports are missing). I'm going to say it's fairly useless.



mintchoco said:


> It's more organised than port list on FreeBSD website.


Just use http://www.freshports.org. It's run by dvl@ and kept up to date. According to his twitter feed he's currently hard at work with the transition to git (https://devgit.freshports.org/)


----------



## fel1x (Dec 31, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Doesn't seem to get updated very often. It looks like this was generated about two years ago and never updated. Ports tree they used is now very outdated (lots of new ports are missing). I'm going to say it's fairly useless.
> 
> 
> Just use http://www.freshports.org. It's run by dvl@ and kept up to date. According to his twitter feed he's currently hard at work with the transition to git (https://devgit.freshports.org/)


Thanks. In my opinion, the site design is a bit poor, but it's up-dated and I can check updated ports.


----------

